# Joey the king of DIY needs our help



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I'm not sure if I can post this or not but I will anyways

If anyone is like me and enjoys DIY projects then you Have probably seenn some of joeys videos or your a subscriber to his channel like me 

As you may or may not know his newest bigger project is the fish gallery that will be for educational purposes and to bring more people to the hobby. He needs help with the financial side of things.i have watched hours upon hours of his videos and have made many of his DIY projects.

I dont know him personally or anything but I figure if you enjoy his channel it would be cool to help out  he's made a gofundme account that can be found by searching Joey diy or going to the link I'll provide below.

https://www.gofundme.com/the-aquarium-gallery


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I figured if everyone that watches his videos would watch the commercial he would also make a buck? also I don't think he even was asking for money its more like fellow hobbyists wanted to help


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

forget that looks like he is asking for money lol but great cause


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

The money that I have saved following his DIY is in the thousands so I gave what I could. I feel the hours of videos I've watched and money I've saved he deserves a little something


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

I was so happy to be able to give back to a great guy the money i have saved thanks to Joe is far more than i could have asked for do i donated what i could 
great guy I cant wait to see his thank you vid


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Joey was one of the founding members and moderators over at www.arowanaclub.ca. He is also a member on this forum though I don't think he has that much time to post these days.

I had chats with him before he started his channel about his vision. Its been great to watch him grow. I think he deserves support.

One neat aspect of Joey's channel is that it appeals to a lot of kids who would otherwise not be exposed to the aquarium hobby. If this hobby is to be around in the years to come it needs someone to bring in younger kids. Thus, Joey is really good for hobbyists AND for the hobby.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys! 

Seeing my fellow Canadian hobbyists lobby behind me truly means a lot.

I have always been extremely proud to be a Canadian aquarium hobbyist and have done my best to represent us in a positive light.

Most are surprised when they find out I am Canadian, but I can assure you that nothing makes me any more proud than getting to say that I am. 

Joey


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

You deserve all the help you got . You've saved all of us money at some point in our aquatic adventures. Keep up the awesome videos!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll start by turning my adblock off for your videos.


----------

